# looking for mac creations body blend shower gel & lotion...



## lolly88 (Jan 16, 2006)

i was sent here from a makeupalley member.  i am dying to find this discontinued line - if anyone has any ideas, please let me know.

thanks!
laura


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

I didn't realise it was discontinued - have you checked out eBay for it? I've seen some of these items for sale on eBay.

What about CCOs? Sadly, I don't live in the States so I can't give any specific advice but it should be easy to track down some of these items.


----------

